# Whats the first step?



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

As the title says, what would be the best first step? This is my first turbo'd car(84 300zx ae), and im more than willing to admit im a noob. I learned as much as i could from the previous owner as far as what he did to it. which wasnt much, different intake, 3 inch downpipe and 3 inch exhaust(no muffler or cat), boost controller(though i'd prefer a dual stage), and thats pretty much it. He set the boost to a current 12 pounds. Now back to my question, what would be the next best step to improve the car. The obvious thing i thought of first was an intercooler. then maybe a better ignition setup. anyways, Id appricate any help you guys are able to give.

The Noob


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Running at 12 PSI there is really no need for a intercooler.. 

Once you get enough boost to where you need one 14-15 PSI you need a new turbo anyways. Ours are only good up to about that. I'd look at Cams and ignition.

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69780


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

an IC will help starting around 10 psi. anything over that and you're generating more heat than you need to. anything less and you're losing more boost than you should.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

I would turn the boost down to 10 psi until you get an IC or until you are more familiar with your car and are sure the motor is tip top.


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

ok, thanks for the help on this everyone, it is appricated. for the cam and turbo upgrade, what would be the best options in those areas?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

10 psi, 12 psi, not much difference there. 14 psi, sure, you're creating more heat. 15 psi, technically the T3 is out of it's efficiency range. If you are going to get an intercooler, might as well also get a turbo that can use it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Also, the 84 does not have a liquid cooled turbo, so you're on borrowed time with that one anyway right now. There are oil only turbos available in the aftermarket, but probaby best if you get a liquid cooled one and upgrade with the coolant lines off of an 85-87 car.


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

ah, something else i did not know, thanks for informing me. gonna go look into liquid cooled now.


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

once gain forgive me for being noob#1 but i havent had much experince with turbos(my last car had a 6.6 liter engine, lol) everyone is telling me ball baring turbo's are the way to go. any truth to this and whats the differance.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

AE300ZX said:


> once gain forgive me for being noob#1 but i havent had much experince with turbos(my last car had a 6.6 liter engine, lol) everyone is telling me ball baring turbo's are the way to go. any truth to this and whats the differance.


Sure they are. But unless you're building for huge power, they are a decent increase in price and generally considered not worth it.


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

not huge power(yet) but id love around 350-360. so not really worth the investment around that level?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AE300ZX said:


> not huge power(yet) but id love around 350-360. so not really worth the investment around that level?


Not at that level. Just get a T3/T4 hybrid. Im running a GT35/40R which is a ball bearing turbocharger, but for only 350whp it is to much.

Here are some good links with good information for the basics.

http://z31.com/tfaq/

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turboupgrade.html


----------

